# Glen Helen Tunnel and Quarry - Isle of Man



## Lhiannan Shee (Mar 21, 2010)

Quite an old one but thought I'd post it up anyway, pictures were taken when I visited in March 2008. Back then I had a pretty awful camera, so please excuse the quality of the photos.

The tunnel lies at the side of the road close to Glen Helen, the same road it was created to build. From the road it is hard to see most of the year, being covered by undergrowth. The quarry at the other side of the tunnel is a lot smaller than I expected, and is covered in undergrowth. The tunnel itself is quite long with plenty of turns and twists.

1. The enterance from the road:






2. Looking back out at the road:





3.





4.





5.





6.





7. The small opening to the quarry:





8. Looking down on the now overgrown quarry.





More pics at http://www.forgottenisle.fotopic.net/


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 21, 2010)

What a fabulous 'secret garden' site...just my kind of place. If there was one like that near me I'd be there practically all the time. 
Love the last pic.


----------

